# High Pitched Whine



## brianhannon (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Just bought my 2011 Eco MT with about 84k miles. The car is in great shape. 

The only concern I have is a very high pitched whining noise coming from the front end when I'm rolling. It does it in every gear as well as neutral and is speed dependent. 


It's not too noticeable, only if I have the windows up, radio off, etc. I don't believe it could be a trans issue due to the fact it does it constantly, regardless of gear, clutch, neutral. Could it be a wheel bearing in the early stages of going/ CV axle issue? Anyone else experienced the same thing?


Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Speed dependent regardless of what gear it is in points right at a wheel bearing based on your description.......I interpet this as a very low volume sound.....high pitch, low volume.

If it is high pitch, fairly high volume, the potential of a stone caught between rotor and dust shield presents itself.

Rob


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

To check if you think it may be a wheel bearing drive it and swerve side to side and see if on one side it gets worse then the other. This loads the corners ie if you swerve left it loads the right front and right is left front. 

Sounds more like the bearings in the trans tho tbh. My brothers 12 eco did the same thing your describing. I noticed it one night while driving it. He took it in and had a new trans 2 days later...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BTW,
I sometimes have a high pitched whine on the right side of the SRT8 and Camaro.....but only above 90mph and only when the wife is in the right seat.

Becomes more like a scream above 100.

Maybe I'll see if it is still there if I remove......the seat.

Heh heh,
Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

brianhannon said:


> speed dependent.


By that I assume you mean dependent on the speed of the car, not the engine RPM. I'd agree with the others that it's wheel-based. 

Does it change if you touch the brakes? Not enough to transfer weight to the front, but just enough to clamp the rotors?


----------



## brianhannon (Nov 19, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> By that I assume you mean dependent on the speed of the car, not the engine RPM. I'd agree with the others that it's wheel-based.
> 
> Does it change if you touch the brakes? Not enough to transfer weight to the front, but just enough to clamp the rotors?



Yes, it's car speed. And no, brake application doesn't seem to matter which makes me think it's got to be something with the wheel bearing. In cases I've experienced with past vehicles though, wheel bearing noise was usually a lower pitch noise. 

I haven't popped the wheel off yet, but maybe I'll do that tonight to see if it's something dumb like a brake pad bracket touching the rotor


----------



## brianhannon (Nov 19, 2015)

Robby said:


> BTW,
> I sometimes have a high pitched whine on the right side of the SRT8 and Camaro.....but only above 90mph and only when the wife is in the right seat.
> 
> Becomes more like a scream above 100.
> ...



This is a very easy issue to solve: turn up the radio


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

brianhannon said:


> This is a very easy issue to solve: turn up the radio


Or open the passenger door and make a hard left.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Robby said:


> BTW,
> I sometimes have a high pitched whine on the right side of the SRT8 and Camaro.....but only above 90mph and only when the wife is in the right seat.
> 
> Becomes more like a scream above 100.
> ...



Ejecto seato cuz!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL! I had this happen as described. New trans was what they did under warranty. 

My radio was up to 21 with USB stick and the sound could still pierce through.


----------



## brianhannon (Nov 19, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> LOL! I had this happen as described. New trans was what they did under warranty.
> 
> My radio was up to 21 with USB stick and the sound could still pierce through.



Regarding the trans, I searched through a few threads and some people have a "grinding" issue. Maybe this is something similar? I know the MT fluid has never been changed, and I've read that the fluid that GM uses is junk and breaks down- I guess I could find out, I work at GM haha


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

My car is going into the shop for the same issue. I have a low grade whining coming out of the car only while it is moving and in gear. We'll see what they say and I'll report back.


----------



## brianhannon (Nov 19, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> My car is going into the shop for the same issue. I have a low grade whining coming out of the car only while it is moving and in gear. We'll see what they say and I'll report back.


Sounds good, does it sound anything like this? It's loudest at 1 min, sorry my camera isn't that great. And mine does it regardless of gear, clutch, etc. as long as it is rolling. It's going in tomorrow morning, luckily I'm covered by the warranty as well https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yovDocG_D28&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

brianhannon said:


> Sounds good, does it sound anything like this? It's loudest at 1 min, sorry my camera isn't that great. And mine does it regardless of gear, clutch, etc. as long as it is rolling. It's going in tomorrow morning, luckily I'm covered by the warranty as well https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yovDocG_D28&feature=youtu.be



The whining from my car sounds pretty similar to that, I just took a mechanic for a drive and he was quite certain that it is a transmission issue. Be sure to take your mechanic for a ride, so that there is no, "we couldn't replicate the noise," excuse.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine was speed only, didn't matter gear or clutch activity. Dealer had my car on the lift while spinning the wheels trying to pinpoint where it was. They ended up just replacing it per GM instead of opening it for more closer look. 

I swapped from dealer to Amsoil but that was like after 30K miles and 3 axle changes. Not sure how low it was from factory as a few years back the fluid actually froze in -20*F weather making me decide Amsoil was a needed option.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Robby said:


> BTW,
> I sometimes have a high pitched whine on the right side of the SRT8 and Camaro.....but only above 90mph and only when the wife is in the right seat.
> 
> Becomes more like a scream above 100.
> ...


We have a winner folks ...


----------



## brianhannon (Nov 19, 2015)

So they're putting a trans in it. Thanks goodness for the warranty. Next step when I get it back: drain the fluid and put Amsoil in it. Synchromesh 5W-30 or 75W-90? I don't drive it hard so I'm assuming 5W-30.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Same here, I was running 75W-90 in my transmission. At the next oil change i'll drain the transmission and replace the fluid with Amsoil. I slightly over filled my transmissions. GM spec's 2 quarts and I used about 2.5 quarts. There are several posts about slightly overfilling the transmission.


----------



## brianhannon (Nov 19, 2015)

So got a brand new trans installed under warranty. Wow, what a difference! Amsoil going in, GM junk coming out. I also mentioned that I may need a cam cover/ oil cap due to a little oil leak. They ended up putting an entirely new intake manifold and throttle body assembly on account of a "valve being missing" in the intake. I'm assuming something to do with the PCV system since the report blamed oil leaks on high crankcase pressure. Makes sense.. Oh well, got a brand new trans and intake setup for free!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> Same here, I was running 75W-90 in my transmission. At the next oil change i'll drain the transmission and replace the fluid with Amsoil. I slightly over filled my transmissions. GM spec's 2 quarts and I used about 2.5 quarts. There are several posts about slightly overfilling the transmission.


GM has changed the spec from 2 to 2.5 qts.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> GM has changed the spec from 2 to 2.5 qts.


Have they changed the spec of the fluid they are using too?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

brianhannon said:


> So they're putting a trans in it. Thanks goodness for the warranty. Next step when I get it back: drain the fluid and put Amsoil in it. Synchromesh 5W-30 or 75W-90? I don't drive it hard so I'm assuming 5W-30.


How are you liking the new Transmission? Is it me or does the shift pattern on your transmission feel tighter?


----------



## brianhannon (Nov 19, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> How are you liking the new Transmission? Is it me or does the shift pattern on your transmission feel tighter?


It shifts a lot smoother for sure. Shift pattern feels a lot tighter, but I think it's just because it goes into gear a lot easier. Will probably be even better once I get Amsoil in it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> Have they changed the spec of the fluid they are using too?


I don't think so. However, getting the right amount of fluid in the transmission will help keep the gears lubricated.


----------

